# Looking for a Nigerian Dwarf buck for stud



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm looking for a Nigerian dwarf buck that I can breed my doe too. My mom won't let me get a buck so I'm stuck trying to find one near me to use. I live in Wisconsin, so around the Minnesota/Wisconsin area would be nice. If anyone knows of someone that others stud server please let me know. Thanks much 
Payton


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you put an ad in Craigslist?


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

there are a lot of nice nigie breeders in your area. what are you looking for? particular lines? have you thought about AI? I would contact the MN Dairy Goat Assoc.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Well I'm looking for a registered buck. Nice pedigree and milk lines. I know of some breeders but they don't allow other goats on their property. Or their bucks to leave.


----------

